

Wahooly, the Klout and Kickstarter hybrid, opens to startups - tectonic
http://gigaom.com/2011/12/19/wahooly/

======
skrebbel
I always wonder about these startups whose entire business model depends on
other startups. Isn't that way too limited a market to endure? Do these people
even _intend_ to live out this decade?

~~~
tonycraig
you do know that you're on a Y Combinator site?

